# Final TT Calendar - Need your input



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok everyone, here's the mockups for the calendar. I apologize if you don't like your photo position but there was no specific order that I put them in. If you really, really don't like your month then maybe I can play but I don't want to tweak it too much. I still need to finish the back portion but these are the photos that were supplied. If I missed you, let me know.

Please put your name down for the order so I can get them to the printer once we are finalize. I WILL NEED PREPAYMENT or you won't get it. Period. 

*payment via paypal for $37USD shipped to USA*. 

paypal info: [email protected]

Please PM me with your info after you've sent money. I will update this thread with payments received. I will place the order next week and they should be in the mail a day or two after. 

*1. Neb - PAID
2. Tempes_TT - 55362 - PAID
3. seth_3515 - 73701 - PAID
4. TTopless - 60062 - PAID
5. Morio - 78619 (2 copies) - PAID
6. ttwsm - 55405 - PAID
7. DeckManDubs - 01330 - PAID
8. RabbitGTDguy - 14905 - PAID
9. darrenbyrnes - 55417 - PAID
10. Lurkertom - 98632 - PAID
11. michealtheworm - 32055 - PAID
12. DeepblueT - 17555 (2 copies) - PAID
13. exboy99 - 11790 - PAID
14. PLAYED TT - PAID
15. GTI_22_VR6 - 17517 - (2 copies) - PAID
*

COVER:


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

May I be the first to say SWEET! This will be on my wall to taunt me into getting a move on with my projects! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice work Ben:thumbup:
Now I just need to find money.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Dude this calendar ROCKS! Well done! Very professional! :thumbup::thumbup:

Im in - 55362 

:heart:


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

wow! looks great!!

-in as well, 73701


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Love. It. !
I'm in. 60062

...and thanks!


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

I am likely missing the obvious but what is the paypal address? Oh and 99729


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

In!!! I will take 2!

78619


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome. I'm in as well.

55405


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

01330


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks AWESOME!

Nice job!
Of course, I will take 1

14905, NY
Joe


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Good job Ben! Now I just need to scrounge up the money to buy one.. 

(laid off last saturday:banghead


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Sweet. Nice work.

55417

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

Like! :thumbup:

98632

Let me know ASAP when you need payment?


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

im in 32055


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok so far here's the list. Please copy and add your name to the list if it's not on there. I'll will update with payment info shortly. I figure I can give everyone until Feb 22nd to pay then I will place the first round of orders. 

1. Neb - 
2. Tempes_TT - 55362
3. seth_3515 - 73701
4. TTopless - 60062
5. AlaskaTT - 99729
6. Morio - 78619 (2 copies)
7. ttwsm - 55405
8. DeckManDubs - 01330
9. RabbitGTDguy - 14905
10. darrenbyrnes - 55417
11. Lurkertom - 98632
12. michealtheworm - 32055


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Neb said:


> Ok so far here's the list. Please copy and add your name to the list if it's not on there. I'll will update with payment info shortly. I figure I can give everyone until Feb 22nd to pay then I will place the first round of orders.
> 
> 1. Neb -
> 2. Tempes_TT - 55362
> ...


added


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Updated with paypal/payment info.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

also updated the backside of the cover.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Money sent Ben :thumbup:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

DeckManDubs said:


> Money sent Ben :thumbup:


What HE said.

I also sent the payment as "Money Owed" to try to get around any Paypal fees.


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

silly query perhaps:
I don't have a paypal account, do I have to create one?
Or is there a link I've missed?

thanks!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DeckManDubs said:


> Money sent Ben :thumbup:


Got it.



darrenbyrnes said:


> What HE said.
> 
> I also sent the payment as "Money Owed" to try to get around any Paypal fees.
> 
> ...


Got that too.



TTopless said:


> silly query perhaps:
> I don't have a paypal account, do I have to create one?
> Or is there a link I've missed?
> 
> thanks!


If you'd like you can email me the money. Do you do online banking? If so you have the option for an e-interact payment.


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Neb said:


> If you'd like you can email me the money. Do you do online banking? If so you have the option for an e-interact payment.


I probably have an app for that too :facepalm:


AHA!
e-paid & PM'd
:laugh:


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

Sent money your way. Thanks :beer:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

2 for me

17555


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Lurkertom said:


> Sent money your way. Thanks :beer:


Got it



deepblueT said:


> 2 for me
> 
> 17555


Got it


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

ill take 1.. but i dont like the pic of my car


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

To whomever purchased a calendar for me and wanted to remain anonymous...thank you very much. It's good people like you that we need more of in this world. People that make me continue to be a part of this group on here. Please PM me around June or July when I have my summer job because I will be paying you back. If you don't want to at least come to H20 so I can buy you a beer or two. :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> ill take 1.. but i dont like the pic of my car


you want the other one you posted? I can swap it no problem as the calendar hasn't been printed.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

so far 11 copies paid for!


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dang wish I would of paid attention when you asked for photo  I would of loved to get mine in.

Anyways I want too copies  Money sent :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Pmed Good sir! :thumbup:


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

payment sent!


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

How do i pay you with the pay pal account? Im not to familar with it.... thank you!:sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

michealtheworm said:


> How do i pay you with the pay pal account? Im not to familar with it.... thank you!:sly:


Read this


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Sending my payment now...almost forgot!

Joe


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

hey... you got my payment right? I sent it on the 16th.

I didn't add myself to the list but figured you'd get the idea when you got my $$


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

exboy99 said:


> hey... you got my payment right? I sent it on the 16th.
> 
> I didn't add myself to the list but figured you'd get the idea when you got my $$


got yours :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Also,

Whomever is Seth Stambaugh (seth_3515?) I have no address for you, just your payment. Please confirm.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

This is the final list (from page 1).

Please confirm all names/paid are good.

*1. Neb - PAID
2. Tempes_TT - 55362 - PAID
3. seth_3515 - 73701 - PAID
4. TTopless - 60062 - PAID
5. Morio - 78619 (2 copies) - PAID
6. ttwsm - 55405 - PAID
7. DeckManDubs - 01330 - PAID
8. RabbitGTDguy - 14905 - PAID
9. darrenbyrnes - 55417 - PAID
10. Lurkertom - 98632 - PAID
11. michealtheworm - 32055 - PAID
12. DeepblueT - 17555 (2 copies) - PAID
13. exboy99 - 11790 - PAID
14. PLAYED TT - PAID
15. GTI_22_VR6 - 17517 - (2 copies) - PAID
*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Calendars have been ordered! I should have a proof by end of day today. Hopefully they'll be in the mail by Friday


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Like


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Neb said:


> Calendars have been ordered! I should have a proof by end of day today. Hopefully they'll be in the mail by Friday


Proof was really nice. Will have them all by Friday noon


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> Proof was really nice. Will have them all by Friday noon


Wooo! Excited!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Calendars are in the mail!


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Neb said:


> Calendars are in the mail!


Damn you work fast!!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Calendars are in the mail!


Aw yeah


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job guys! This looks like professional shizz!


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

*I got mine!*

Arrived in today's mail...it looks fabulous!
Thanks, Ben and to everyone that contributed
:wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm excited to go home Friday now


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

no engine shots


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Mine arrived today!!!Thanks!!:beer:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Got mine yesterday and showed it to my 19 yo daughter. She said, "Huh, nice. Say isn't that YOUR car in there?"

Me, "Uh, yeah."

"COOL."

Well done on the calendar!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

taverncustoms said:


> no engine shots


no one posted an engine shot = no engine shots 

Glad they're hitting the doorsteps. :heart:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Anxiously awaiting the arrival of mine! Maybe tomorrow!

Joe


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Got mine today in the mail! Looks awesome! Pages are a little flimsy hanging on my wall, but dang man, it was a job well done!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Got mine today. Great job Ben and thanks to the mystery giver:thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Got mine today, looks great!


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

received my copies yesterday! awesome. can't wait to hang em in one in my new office!:thumbup:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Still waiting on mine  sent you a PM just to make sure there wasn't a problem.

Joe


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

replied. Maybe just slow going across the border? Should be there this week for sure.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

got mine.... it's awesome.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

not been around for a while .
am i too late to buy one ??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Your best bet is to pm Ben


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I think I've got an extra. or can get you one made. pm me with info.


----------

